# White Strings?



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

My jaguar cichlid has these white string like things hanging off of him and is very lathargic anyone know what going onor what I should treat him wth?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Flukes? Can you get pic of em. Where are they? Random, gills


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

gills and face mainly cannot get a good pic. and there are not a lot of them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

I would start treatment with Prazipro and hope it clears up.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Prazipro might work although its for internal parasites. Something like paraguard is for both internal & external parasites which might be a better way to go. GL hope you get it under control & cleared up quickly.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck with your fish.


----------

